# I got a HOT CHICK at an auction site!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

This is one HOT and awesome kit! Solarwind productions has some of the finest resin female kits in the market! 

While at Wonderfest I picked up one of thier smaller 1/12 kits but this one rocks! she's 1/7th scale AND! I saved about 50.00 bucks!


















Of couse...I need to brush up on my painting skills.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

the sisterhood of the traveling bird chick with no pants! 

Schweet!

I wish I could do that!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

If you like that you will LOVE this!

http://www.colemanzone.com/Time_Machine_Project/morlockdance.htm


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've had a project in mind for some time, and I finally found a kit to base it on.

The finished product will be a "life sized" model of Ms Janet Van Dyne, AKA the winsome Wasp from The Avengers comic book, in my favorite of her many costumes - a black body suit with a yellow wasp patern down the front.

The Japanese "Atlier-It" girl kits are pretty amazing and realistic sculpts of nude Asian chicks. They finally did a caucasian chick that looks just like Ms Van Dyne!

(WARNING - VERY VERY NAKED LADY MODEL)
http://www.xofacto.com/justin021/atlier-wf-002.jpg

Of course it'll be a damn shame to cover that masterpiece with putty clothing.

Now I just have to figure out how to do her wasp wings.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: 
hb


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

fluke said:


> Of couse...I need to brush up on my painting skills.


'Brush'? 'Painting'?  You crack me up, man!

Nice looking bird there, but where's its chick?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

John P said:


> (WARNING - VERY VERY NAKED LADY MODEL)
> http://www.xofacto.com/justin021/atlier-wf-002.jpg


HOLY SH**! That chick looks just like my ex! (little bit bigger breasticles though...) WOW!! Now _that's_ art!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Eeeew, you can see her ribs! 

I prefer them rubenesque!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*WOW!!!! She has the most PERFECT eyes I have ever seen!*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Helluva paint job, eh?

The rest of the series is damn fine too. Go to www.xofacto.com and go to the Babe Kits section. Check out all the Atlier-It girls.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

For the love of pete!

*ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!*

He's right kidz.....its a gasser!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I swear those are the most perfectly sculpted, life-like naked lady models I've ever seen!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Those ARE the most perfect girls I have ever seen!

It's easy when you are the creater. 

So excuse me while I go back dowstairs to the slab....I mean Lab! :freak: :devil:


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

Excuse my lack of knowledge on these (or most of anything...), but do they come prepainted like the picture? (or even in one piece?) Fluke mentions he has to brush up on his painting skills, so I guess it you got to paint them yourself...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They're unpainted resin model kits.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

As Mr. P stated....They are unpainted, made of resin and come unessembled in about 4, 8 or 12 parts depending on the kit....the kit I posted above is a real good example.... her arms attatch were the glove meets above her elbo...NO SEAMS and NO MASKING! I'm not sure about this kit but her boots may be the same.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The one I linked to has a separate right arm, and the joint is hidden by that cute little arm band she's wearing. 

Of course I have to sand that off and fill the seam to make the Wasp's costume. Won't be my first arm seam.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I recieved my kit today! MAN! you gotta see these Solar wind models in person! NOT A BLEMISH....A very light sanding along the legs where the mold seam is....remove the pour stubs ( at the glue joints ) and BAM! it's paint and glue together! NO MASKING!

Here is a different build up for example.....IF you don't do figures but are thinking about it...these are the kits to start with!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I got my Atlier-It girl yesterday too. Similarly perefect casting. The parts breakdown for the head is amazing! The whole face is a separate part, with eyes and mouth hollowed out to a fine edge. Then the eyes and teeth are on inserts. Paint them and the face separately before assembly. Then the face goes onto the back of the head, and the front half of the hair goes over the face. This way there are no seams to clean up on the flesh, only the hair. I can paint the face separate from the body! Very clever!!

Both arms and both legs are separate from the torso, but the fit is beautiful.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey John! Don't use the resin eye insert...*use the 1/6th glass eyes you can buy! * I have heard about those kits features but have not seen it yet....very cool! 

If you don't mind....how much did that kit cost?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

$104 plus shipping.

The eye inserts are vague enoug that I can see myself getting her crosseyes or walleyed easily. Where can I get those 1/6 inserts?

My other quandry is eye color. According the Marvel's online bio of Ms. Van Dyne, she has blue eyes. But I've been leafing thru Avengers issues and she seems to be drawn with brown eyes. I've always thought they were brown as well.


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

JP, your picture shows the face and hair seperately, just wondering how viable it would be (especialy with the other Atlier girls), to buy a second girl with say a different hair style (on her head!), and have a hair transplant? For example, WJ605 hair on to WF 002.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

John,

I'm afraid I may have jumped the gun on the eye thing.....It's a taxidermy supply shop and I'm pretty sure the stuff they have is too big???

qtan is using the reptile eys for a resin dragon that has the same eye option as for your female.

Still a cool place to have a looksie!

Here is iz: http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/subcategory/23/


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

747 said:


> JP, your picture shows the face and hair seperately, just wondering how viable it would be (especialy with the other Atlier girls), to buy a second girl with say a different hair style (on her head!), and have a hair transplant? For example, WJ605 hair on to WF 002.


 If you wanna spend $200 to find out, go right ahead! 

(Go right "a head." That's a joke, son! Comedy, that izz!)


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> My other quandry is eye color. According the Marvel's online bio of Ms. Van Dyne, she has blue eyes. But I've been leafing thru Avengers issues and she seems to be drawn with brown eyes. I've always thought they were brown as well.


If you get the flesh tones right, nobody will notice what color her eyes are.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*LOL!!!! :tongue: :lol: *


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

John P said:


> My other quandry is eye color. According the Marvel's online bio of Ms. Van Dyne, she has blue eyes. But I've been leafing thru Avengers issues and she seems to be drawn with brown eyes. I've always thought they were brown as well.


With that auburn hair, gotta be brown eyes. Blue eyes would look weird. I've alawys seen her drawn with brown eyes. Don't know waht they were smoking when they put blue in her bio.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I agree!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's the costume I'm going to do on the model:










Of course she'll be in shrinky-dink mode rather than giant mode. I've had to go thru about 20 issues of Avengers to get all the little details - there's a yellow pattern on the palms and feet too. Unfortunately different artists embellish it differently (which I take as license to interpret it my way ). This one is from Avengers # 492, drawn by Olivier Coipel, inked by Andy lanning, and colored by Chris Sotomayor.

The yellow appliques on the front look 3D here, so I'm thinking I'll sculpt them on with Aves, rather than just painting them.

Lotsa luck to meeeee!! :freak:


----------

